# اكتب اسمك بالدم



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

http://www.bloodyfingermail.com/message.php

موقع  تكتب فيه  حروف اسمك  بالدم 
وممكن  اسم اللى بتحبهم كمان وتبعتهلم على الميل بتاعهم  وممكن يعلموة  توقيع خاص 


 يلا  جربو وقولولى


----------



## The_Hero (1 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى خالص جارى تجربه الموقع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

ها   ايه الظروف يا جدعاااااااااااان  حد يرد


----------



## Michael (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ليكى ارطميس على الفلاشة دى

ومنورة القسم


----------



## ><)))))*> (3 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة قوي الفلاشة دية*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (3 يونيو 2006)

:new5: شكرا ليكى :new5:  

:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:​


----------



## artamisss (3 يونيو 2006)

العفش يا جماعه  اى  خودعه


----------



## artamisss (3 يونيو 2006)

العفش يا جماعه  اى  خودعه  ياريت اللى  كتب يورينا  طيب


----------



## ><)))))*> (4 يونيو 2006)

*:closedeyeلا مش هوريكي :t30:*


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي  على الموئع


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا خالص جارى تجربه الموقع


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------

